# outlook express sous mac os X ?



## olibart (20 Janvier 2004)

salut ! je suis un pur débutant sur mac ! et j'aimerais récuperer mes mails et carnet d'adresse qui sont sous outlook express 6.0 windows .... j'ai tranféré mon wab et dbx sous mon mac mais je ne trouve rien pour les réimporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





((( j'ai vu qu'il existait une version express pour mac mais je ne trouve que la version 5.0  de express , j'ai essaye mais ca ne fct pas il me dit qd je le lance "pas d'acces au hd" je supose que c'est pas la bonne version , je suis sous os X qlq'un peut il m'aider et m'expliquer en détail comment faire merci !!!! car ca fait que qlq jour que je suis sous mac


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

OutlookExpress n'a pas et ne sera pas porté sous OSX. En revanche, si tu as la suite Office, elle contient un logiciel d'email qui s'appelle Entourage.


----------



## olibart (20 Janvier 2004)

ha bon !! et ton "entourage" va t il recuperer mes fichier dbx ? car je m'en fout un peu du soft de mail a la limite je prefere au pur et dur venant de mac mais j'aimerais savoir comment recup mes mail et adresses venant d'un outlook express ....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

olibart a dit:
			
		

> ha bon !! et ton "entourage" va t il recuperer mes fichier dbx ? car je m'en fout un peu du soft de mail a la limite je prefere au pur et dur venant de mac mais j'aimerais savoir comment recup mes mail et adresses venant d'un outlook express ....



Je ne peux pas te répondre, je ne sais pas si c'est possible. Fais une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## Bilbo (20 Janvier 2004)

Par ici.

À+


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Janvier 2004)

Et pour importer tes mails, tu va dans Fichier &gt; Importer des boîtes aux lettres (dans le logiciel Mail).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2004)

Outlook Express marche fort bien sur Classic sous X.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Janvier 2004)

Oui, j'ai déjà testé, mais par rapport à Mail y a pas beaucoup d'intérêt à utiliser Outlook


----------



## vincent71 (8 Novembre 2007)

Ce serait possible de remettre le lien édité quelques messages au dessus. Le lien etait nommé 'Par ici'. C'est car je recherche un lien de telechargement d'outlook express pour mac 10.4.10... J'ai en effet trop galéré pour en trouver un qui fitte cette version de mac sur le web.

Merci

Vincent


----------



## BernardRey (9 Novembre 2007)

vincent71 a dit:


> je recherche un lien de telechargement d'outlook express pour mac 10.4.10... J'ai en effet trop galéré pour en trouver un qui fitte cette version de mac sur le web.


Comme indiqué plus haut, il n'existe pas de version d'Outlook Express pour Mac OS X. Microsoft l'a rebaptisé Entourage (en y ajoutant quelques fonctionnalités) et il fait partie de la suite Office.

Le lien indiquait plus probablement une piste pour récupérer ses messages depuis des archives .dbx (le format des archives d'Outlook Express sous Windows). Et ça, tu peux toujours faire une recherche sur le forum et trouver les pistes qui permettent de le faire, si c'est ce qu'il te faut, comme par exemple par ici...


----------

